# Parotocinclus jumbo AKA Pitbull pleco



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

I woul LOVE to learn as much about these as I can, I've seen them in the LFS (well I did a year ago when I last went in..) and I grew to like them but never wanted one due to the fact that I already had a Bristlenose, can anyone help me learn?


----------

